# Calcutta or Carrot stick ?



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I want to get a new spinning rod (under $200) for my Diawa Sol 2500.

I have a Calcutta (really like it) and also interested in the Carrot Stick........... What would your pick be ?

I'm open to other choices as well .

Thanks for taking the time and sharing.

Patman



(Only 8 1/2 more months to bow season)


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

i have 2 calcuttas and love them


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

i also have a calcutta and love it, plus the warranty is top notch


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

i have the sol 2500 ona 7-6 calcutta...love it...going to get another one from outcast in a few weeks


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I have a few calcuttas and love them. I haven't fished a carrot stick but I have been wanting to try one


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

calcutta!


----------



## TMANN (Dec 13, 2008)

I have a calcutta, its a nice rod but Id pick up my falcon before the calcutta anyday.


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

I've never tried the carrot stick but have 2 calcuttta's and love them both.

Ted


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a 7-foot MH calcutta. Like it enough.

I'll have a new carrot stick soon and I'll let you know.

Hot Spots B&T will be carrying them so if you want to go see what they feel like, there's your chance. Feb 21.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

If you have not held a carrot stick or a wright & Mcgill rod you should take a look at both of them before you buy. Both very impressive and I've had experience with most inshore rods on the market. We'll have both these brands at the store, we should get them tomorrow if you would like to come by one day and give them a look. There are sooo many incredible rods out there in that price range but nobody in town carried them, until now


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *TMANN (2/8/2009)*I have a calcutta, its a nice rod but Id pick up my falcon before the calcutta anyday.




Calcutta is ALIRGHT at best..I like the St. Croix Avid


----------



## otto (Dec 3, 2007)

another vote for St. Croix here.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

LOOMIS, by far, too bad you cant buy one in pensacola


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

i have a calcutta and love it but i do like st. croix as well. try the avid series


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

St.croix avid


----------



## Tkiller (Jan 15, 2009)

ST. Croix Avid is the way to go.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a calcutta and a carrot stick. I like them both really. The carrot stick is the lightest, most balanced rod I've used but I like the action of my calcutta better...that really has more to do with what model you get not anything with quality.


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a calcutta and a Wright McGill. Both are awesome rods. I really like the handle on the Wright McGill ( it is larger and fits in the palm better), you cancast light baits a mileand the action is incredible but there rods tips are very fragile.I snappedit off unhooking abig redfish without enough slack in the line. I have been fishing with a calcutta since then and like the action and durability. I have been looking at the carrot stix gold series though. Checked one out at outcast the other day and it was nice. 

Nick


----------



## overall123 (Nov 7, 2008)

i fish a calcutta now but will be getting a carrot stix soon


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

We have them both so come by during our sale at OUTCAST Feb.26 -Mar 1 

I have the calcutta rods(and love them),but I will tell you the new carrot stick is so lite I can't wait to try one.

OUTCAST SALE FEB 26- MAR 1


----------



## Anthonyma (Oct 4, 2007)

Both of those rods are well built with a great warranty. G loomis is a fine rod too and a few years back Shimano bought Loomis and that is when you started to see alot of new technology from shimano. Trevala, Calcutta, Teramar etc.


----------



## willie joe (Oct 4, 2007)

Isn't Wright and Mcgill the same company as Eagle Claw?


----------

